# Casino Royale action director for Himesh's film



## Chirag (Nov 21, 2006)

> *i.indiafm.com/img/news/06/nov/himesh3.jpg Himesh has already created a wave by launching a film, _Aap Ka Suroor_, starring himself in a lead role. And now, heres a latest addition to it. Himesh has roped in Gary Powell, the stunt director of the latest Bond Flick, _Casino Royale_. Gary, who has directed stunts for films like The Legend of Zorro, The Mummy and Mission Impossible among many others, will now be directing Himesh.
> 
> Himesh says that the film won’t have impossible stunts. He would avoid doing anything that would not suit him. However, the stunts will be carried out on a grand scale. According to the director of the film, Prashant Chhadha, a friend of his in US helped him get in touch with Gary and things worked out well. They will have a meeting at the end of this month to discuss the scenes. Gary will apparently be directing three important sequences in the film.


 
Source

Hahaha.Rofl What more can we expect???


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 22, 2006)

lol what a news !! .. its silly same as thinking singer Abhijeet being as a hero of DON instead of SK. and a hollywood action director, well the stunt artists will be indians right ? Im sure they will be listening to Madonna's Bond song "Die Another Day" everyday at their stunt set


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL

Imagine Himesh saying "So you want me to be Half Monk Half Hitman." 

Now ROTFLMAO


----------



## outlaw (Nov 22, 2006)

lol

that dumbo is really trying to make it big....

ropping in hollywood stunt guys for himesh!!!!! what a waste of effort and money.... LOL


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 22, 2006)

lol lol   

wat a news  ......

i can imagine himesh doin stunts ....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow Himesh with cap doing stunts 

Look .....who's there in the sky....

HimEshMan ........up up and away.......


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 22, 2006)

James Himesh Bond ha ha ha . kuch bhi ho sakta hai.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 22, 2006)

The Apocalypse is here  , the world is going to end.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 22, 2006)

*forum.gamestar.de/gspinboard/images/smilies/muhaha.gif


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope Himesh breaks his neck while doing stunts.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 22, 2006)

aww don't wish bad things for him.. afterall he is the most famous singer/music director of our country at the moment  

If anyone ask me i will say - ... peche se.. par phir bhi no. 1 to hai


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 24, 2006)

lol @ ax3 ... now why u all teasing this poor baby boy, leave him alone. As long as hes not breaking bones of any of his stunt perfomers, its all good


----------



## outlaw (Nov 24, 2006)

there's only 1 thing common b/w bond and himesh --> hot chicks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 24, 2006)

Wait, I know his stunts, he expands his nose, sucks all villains in.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 24, 2006)

Hehehehehehe ^^^


----------



## dunno (Nov 24, 2006)

somebody tell me its a joke.
of all the stunt man in the world and 
it had to be him!!
whats the world coming to??


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 24, 2006)

what a droll!!!

this news......surely qualifies for the biggest joke of the year.....LOL


----------



## outlaw (Nov 24, 2006)

himesh is just flaunting his fame/money


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 25, 2006)

Well.. we all should give credit to this guy though.. you're all knowing the mentality of Indians  And if this Himesh guy rocks the ppl of India by storm, then he surely should get more credits than anyone.

One night while going to bed.. he thought ahh..i done lots of songs now and musics, and its not good money anymore. So what should i do, so it maybe be "Aar Ya Paar". Well after all this reading about himesh, i will say i will surely see this movie.

I mean, I didn't even knew who he was, after 1 yr. All that happened was, whenever I was on road in my bike, that "Aap Ki Kashish" song was being played in pan khelas. And then i heard - yeah its some new guy. Then i thought, ahh - ah gaya ek aur bakhra.

Jab koi pure India ko topi pahhana sakta hai... ko usme kuch to hai..
As in Himesh's own voice .. Samjho Na.. kuch to samjho naaaa.. 

... I got an Idea.. who wanna buy and listen to prince's song by prince music ??


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 25, 2006)

MODS PLZ close this thread I can't hear any more of Himesh


----------



## shaunak (Nov 25, 2006)

Whats common b/w himesh and bond?
Both have the license to kill.
Bond need a gun, himesh has his voice.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Headlines in the year 2010
> Himesh has shocked the entire medical faternity by making the ears throw up.
>10000 ipods and 12000 Zunes had to be recalled after the mysteriously stopped working. Rumours have it the were all playing himesh songs.
> All mp3 player manufacturers meet to invent new "himesh proof" components.
> Himesh will now remake "the matrix" in which he will defeat Agent simth with the sheer power of his voice
> Ditto for Don, Sholay, Lord of the rings .....
> Himesh to produce, direct, write and compose for his next movie "HIMESH-MAN". Rumers have it that he will be the sole audience also.
>Himesh appear as James bond in "Man with the pathetic voice" and "No license to sing"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Himesh likes his audience shaken not stired.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Whats 13 cube? "suroor" [tera (13) tera tera suuuroooor]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
One day in the future we will see 
>cars without wheels
>swords without blades
>pens without refills
sell like hot cakes. I mean why not, if TALENTLESS singers can sell then why not these?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mr. Himesh i hope you read this, get offended and so dipressed THAT YOU STOP SINGING!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mayb i should stop making jokes on the biggest joke of the millenium.





Now the most important question?> If everyone hate him, who buys his albums!!!!?


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 26, 2006)

Lol.......


----------



## cynosure (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh dats why both the movees have same kinda stunt(the rolling car) but due to the effective budget, himesh only gets a "Matiz" to roll instead of Aston Martin!!! 




			
				shaunak said:
			
		

> Now the most important question?> If everyone hate him, who buys his albums!!!!?


I never came across any person who bought his album! His songs only rules on FM stations and most probably these albums come included in MP3 CDs (wohi 50 rupees wali) so people copy the album and let his songs be left alone in the most unaccessable sector of the HD.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 20, 2007)

The action director of casino royale will be getting loads of money.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Apr 20, 2007)

I hardly liked the action scenes in Casino Royale when compared with other Bond films... it was the worst one I had seen in the Bond series


----------

